# Top 3 famous BHM you would sleep with?



## rabbitislove (Aug 5, 2007)

Also, for all the BHM, top 3 celebrities you wish were FFAs. One being the most.

I'll start.
1)Jorge Garcia
2)Donal Logue
3)Rebellyous (Canadian rapper)


----------



## steely (Aug 5, 2007)

1.Vincent D'onofrio
2.Greg Grunberg
3.Robbie Coltrane


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 5, 2007)

1.Kevin James
2.Horatio Sanz
3.Donal Logue

xD!!


----------



## toni (Aug 5, 2007)

1. Kevin James
2. Kevin James
3. Kevin James :wubu:


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 5, 2007)

Anthony Anderson
Vincent D'Onfrio
Michael Chiklis


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 5, 2007)

hell yes anthony anderson.
especially with dreads.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2007)

James Gandolfini
Seth Rogen
Jack Black


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Aug 6, 2007)

1.Vinnie Paul
2.Cristian Machado (Ill Nino lead singer)
3.Johan Hegg (Amon Amarth singer, light BHM)

But who would I like to sleep with most? My own BHM hottie...he's sexier than all of 'em.

+PMK+


----------



## Melian (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Seth Rogen
2. Sam P. of Imperative Reaction/Pulse Legion (check this guy out...woo!)
3. Ethan Suplee (American History X, Mallrats)

I mostly just fantasize about guys I know, though....


----------



## lemmink (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Elden Henson
2. Ving Rhames
3. Anthony Anderson. (Y'know, I was THINKING of him... couldn't remember his name until I looked up the names already posted on IMDB. He's such a sexpot.)


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm...
I think

#1 Jorge Garcia (from Lost)

#2 Phil Jupitus (from Never Mind the Buzzcocks)

#3 Rik Waller from series 1 of Pop Idol, although I have gone off him now as I don't think he suits dreadlocks! Lets say Rik Waller in his heyday 

I have to admit, that apart from Jorge, Jack Black and Robbie Coultrane, I have no idea who everybody else is in the other girls' lists! 

Bella xXx


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 6, 2007)

Limited to men I've actually seen on TV here in England (that Ralphie May chap someone mentioned some time back looked sexy, but I've never seen him here):

1. Robbie Coltrane (in his younger years)
2. Phill Jupitus (the same one Lady Bella mentioned)
3. John Candy (also in his younger years)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 6, 2007)

Top 3 celebrities I wish were FFAs?

Beyonce 
Lisa Tarbuck (UK television actress)
Janeane Garafolo when she was a cute lil' chunky gal before she lost a bunch of weight 

Gordy


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Jorge Garcia, "LOST"
2. Fat Joe
3. The chubby, curly haired brother from American Chopper.

Oh, man, good times. (Theoretically).


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 6, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> 3. John Candy (also in his younger years)
> -SnapDragon.



John Candy in Canadian Bacon. Holy Hell. I'm Canadian and John Candy was sexy as hell with facial hair, therefore it was a good movie.


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 6, 2007)

Jorge Garcia

Chris Moyles

(and then i'm stuck.... there is a serious lack of BHM celebs!!)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Let's have a Jorge Garcia orgy. I'll be up near his head, hand in his hair. :wubu:


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

Mmmmm...

1) Kevin Smith
2) James Spader (The figure of him in Boston Legal, but the attitude of Secretary  )
3) And Brian Blessed... Just cos It's Brian Bloody Blessed!


----------



## Catkin (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice thread 

and, oh dear, I didn't know who all these men were, so I had to go and look up pictures of them! Darn! Anyways...

1. Jack Black *swoons*
2. Rik Waller (thanks Lady Bella for reminding me about him )
3. Greg Grunberg.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let's have a Jorge Garcia orgy. I'll be up near his head, hand in his hair. :wubu:



Ugh no fair! I wanted to be up by his poofy gorgious locks. Guess I'll just have to get near his belly then *sigh*.

You know how much that dissapoints me.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 6, 2007)

1. jack black
2. jack black
3. jack black


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Ugh no fair! I wanted to be up by his poofy gorgious locks. Guess I'll just have to get near his belly then *sigh*.
> 
> You know how much that dissapoints me.



I know, you poor dear. I guess you'll have to suffer.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> 1. Jorge Garcia, "LOST"
> 2. Fat Joe
> 3. The chubby, curly haired brother from American Chopper.
> 
> Oh, man, good times. (Theoretically).



Mwwahahahaha... 

Separated at birth. 

View attachment mikey_me.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Mwwahahahaha...
> 
> Separated at birth.



AFG is now going to scratch your virtual eyes out


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> AFG is now going to scratch your virtual eyes out



No, no.... he and I are separated at birth... so she can just _do me_!

LOL

I couldn't have less interest in Mikey, he's not my type - but is very funny.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> No, no.... he and I are separated at birth... so she can just _do me_!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I couldn't have less interest in Mikey, he's not my type - but is very funny.



WHAT IS THIS? WHAT? SERIOUSLY?

I need to go to bed. We'll talk about this tomorrow, missy.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Mmmmm...
> 
> 1) Kevin Smith
> 2) James Spader (The figure of him in Boston Legal, but the attitude of Secretary  )
> 3) And Brian Blessed... Just cos It's Brian Bloody Blessed!



i didn't think james spader qualified, but i so second this :eat2: 

my other picks would be vince vaughn and eric wareheim (from tom goes to the mayor/tim and eric awesome show great job!)







he's the beardy one


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 7, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i didn't think james spader qualified, but i so second this :eat2:
> 
> my other picks would be vince vaughn and eric wareheim (from tom goes to the mayor/tim and eric awesome show great job!)
> 
> ...



I was worried you meant Shrek was the BHM you would sleep with  

My choices would be:
Vincent D'Onofrio
John Rhys-Davies in his younger years, he has such a sexy voice
John Goodman


----------



## butch (Aug 7, 2007)

1) Robbie Coltrane (oh. my. god. he is so hot in "Cracker")
2) John Goodman (the classic BHM)
3) Ron Lester before he had WLS (he was in "Varsity Blues" and what FFA can forget his strip tease scene in that film?)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2007)

DjGreedyG said:


> Janeane Garafolo when she was a cute lil' chunky gal



*
thats the celebrity i am compared to most* :kiss2:


----------



## 25uk (Aug 7, 2007)

1. Nick Frost
2. Kevin James
3. James Corden:kiss2:


----------



## cammy (Aug 7, 2007)

Donal Logue
Kevin James
John Goodman

Eat up, boys!


----------



## butterflyblob (Aug 7, 2007)

Kevin Smith
Seth Rogen
Frank Black
Honorable mentions go to Donal Logue and Jack Black.

Has James Spader gained weight recently? I find him very sexy in all of his movie roles, but his body doesn't do much for me. I've never watched _Boston Legal_, though.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 9, 2007)

.

Has James Spader gained weight recently? I find him very sexy in all of his movie roles, but his body doesn't do much for me. I've never watched _Boston Legal_, though.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, he's dead chunky in Boston Legal. A *lot* bigger than he has been in anything else. Not greatly huge, But IMHO still big. But I may be jaded as I'm so used to him being thin. 

I can't find a decent enough picture of him showing his new-found rotundness as they're all taken from 'kindly' angles..the buggers! But on film (especially the first series, he might have lost the weight by now, we're a bit behind in the UK) he's definitely portly! Hooray!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 10, 2007)

Abraham Benrubi, Seth Rogen, and either Mikey Teutul or Nick Frost.

-Qit


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 11, 2007)

I forgot Timothy Spall! The guy who changed the way Brummie accents make me feel forever!

For the 'merkins and other non-Brits, he's a fat actor from Birmingham with floppy blond hair and a mournful expression. He's getting on a bit now, but the diving board scene in the series of Auf Wiedersehen Pet where they built a bridge over the Grand Canyon must be the hottest film moment ever! (wobble wobble splash!)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 12, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Abraham Benrubi, Seth Rogen, and either Mikey Teutul or Nick Frost.
> 
> -Qit



Yeah, Abraham Benrubi is a cutie, but he's also gay, so I would have to pass him up


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 12, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Yeah, Abraham Benrubi is a cutie, but he's also gay, so I would have to pass him up


I've heard that rumor, but reliable sources say that he's not. 

He does have quite a "bear" following, and he does play gay characters (RJ on _Wings_, Break on _Dark Angel_) quite convincingly, but that's different.

-Qit


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 12, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I've heard that rumor, but reliable sources say that he's not.
> 
> He does have quite a "bear" following, and he does play gay characters (RJ on _Wings_, Break on _Dark Angel_) quite convincingly, but that's different.
> 
> -Qit



I had read it somewhere, don't remember where. I was just looking him up on IMDB and such and none of them mention him being gay, so I guess I was misinformed, and I must say, very happy to be corrected. I think he is adorable.:smitten:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 12, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> I had read it somewhere, don't remember where. I was just looking him up on IMDB and such and none of them mention him being gay, so I guess I was misinformed, and I must say, very happy to be corrected. I think he is adorable.:smitten:


Not to mention tall as heck (he's 6'7")!

-Qit


----------



## ukchublette (Aug 12, 2007)

*Marcus Brigstocke Comedian 

Jack black Actor

Chris Moyles Radio one DJ*


----------



## mimosa (Aug 14, 2007)

Jack Black....three times over! I don't know why But I think he is sexy as hell.:wubu::eat2: Here is a recent pic of him at PerezHilton.com 

http://perezhilton.com/?p=3565#respond


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Aug 15, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> I forgot Timothy Spall! The guy who changed the way Brummie accents make me feel forever!



My accent is close (this is the only time you will here someone from the black country say this) to a Birmingham one!!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 15, 2007)

1.John Goodman:wubu: :smitten: 
2. Cedric The Entertainer:kiss2: 
3.Chris Farley.:eat2: 
At least if the sex was no good I would have a few laughs

R.I.P. starman... I love and miss you still..


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 15, 2007)

ben gibbard (death cab)
jack black
patrick wilson (weezer) 

View attachment bengibb.jpg


View attachment jb.jpg


View attachment patrick.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you mean this guy ?





activistfatgirl said:


> 1. Jorge Garcia, "LOST"
> 2. Fat Joe
> 3. The chubby, curly haired brother from American Chopper.
> 
> Oh, man, good times. (Theoretically).


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Aug 16, 2007)

ukchublette said:


> *Marcus Brigstocke Comedian
> 
> Jack black Actor
> 
> Chris Moyles Radio one DJ*



bit of a CM lookalike at least in the gut and face dept......probably even a bit bigger now hes lost weight?!


----------



## voidhead (Aug 16, 2007)

hollyfo said:


> ben gibbard (death cab)
> jack black
> patrick wilson (weezer)



None of them are fat.


----------



## hollyfo (Aug 16, 2007)

voidhead said:


> None of them are fat.



they're chunky.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 19, 2007)

ukchublette said:


> *Marcus Brigstocke Comedian
> 
> Jack black Actor
> 
> Chris Moyles Radio one DJ*



I agree with you on the third one UKchublette! I still treasure magazine that was published on the Radio 1 Live tours from 1997 of him with no shirt on on the cover...mmmmm!

Bella xXx


----------



## rachel (Aug 19, 2007)

1. Donal Logue (circa Tao of Steve - sexiest movie of all time)
2. Seth Rogan
3. This one is a fantasy - I wish Christian Bale would put on like 50 lbs (over his _Batman_ weight). It would make me such a happy kitten.

rachel


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 22, 2007)

1. James Gandolfini
2. John Goodman
3. Kevin James

That was easy :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Do you mean this guy ?



Ok, what is this? How is it possible both you AND AnnMarie have met one of my top three chubs?  Come on, now, it's hardly fair!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

rachel said:


> 1. Donal Logue (circa Tao of Steve - sexiest movie of all time)




Damn I love that man and that movie.

He was great in The Groomsmen also.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

1) Jack Black 
2) Donal Logue
3) James "Jim" Belushi


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2007)

We were at the same place at the same time Baby !!! NAAFA convention in NJ in 2004. Just so you know he was a little smelly. Booze and Butts. 



activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, what is this? How is it possible both you AND AnnMarie have met one of my top three chubs?  Come on, now, it's hardly fair!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> We were at the same place at the same time Baby !!! NAAFA convention in NJ in 2004. Just so you know he was a little smelly. Booze and Butts.



I'm strangely not turned off. Why was he there? Just at a random restaurant you went to?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2007)

Honeslty I think he was in limbo on his way some place else. He wound up coming in to the dance and he hung out a big outside and in the hallway by the dance ... That was about the jist of it ... nothing really exciting. But i had to get a picture


----------



## pattycake (Aug 22, 2007)

Phill Jupitus, Jack Black, Kevin Smith, Donal Logue, Nick Frost, Jorge Garcia, John DiMaggio (the voice of Bender in Futurama), Shawn Smith, Seth Rogan...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 11, 2007)

I gotta ask a Kevin James question or two.

I just saw an ep of King of Queens where he was pretty dang skinny. Did he go through a skinny phase then? Which version is he now?

Why is he married to a model? Why? I kid, whatever love is beautiful, even if maybe he should be datin me.

He is one of the handsomest dudes on TV (I like him fat or thin)...I keep kinda getting sucked into that show because of that.


----------



## Amor (Dec 11, 2007)

1. Kevin James :smitten:
2. Jeff Beacher (from Beachers Madhouse in Las Vegas)
3. Jack Black

_nothing like fat boy who can make me laugh...._

although none of them compare to the men here...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 11, 2007)

1. Chris Farley (when he was still alive, obviously.)

2. John Daley (Arrogant, fat, athletic and wealthy. What's not to love?)

3. Vinnie D'Onofrio


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

hmmmm i'd sayyyyy lol

1. John Candy.. alive of course! Nothing like a funny guy! loved him!

2. Kevin James he's got the sexiest smile


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

3. lol.. wow.. ummmm and Chris Farley living also.. gotta love the funny men right??! 
Wonder what all 3 of my men have in common! :wubu:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

oohhh man I forgot all about John Goodman! when he played Babe Ruth! mmm mmmm mmmmm.. now thats a choice! :eat2:


----------



## butch (Dec 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I gotta ask a Kevin James question or two.
> 
> I just saw an ep of King of Queens where he was pretty dang skinny. Did he go through a skinny phase then? Which version is he now?
> 
> ...



I think he lost about 40 pounds before the start of one season, but the last I saw of him, this summer on Leno, he looked pretty chubby, puffy even, and so I don't know if he gained it back and more.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I like Gandolfini. A big man should be menacing and cuddly at the same time, and he is.

I also like William Forsythe, who's been both thin and fat. I love the gap between the teeth. But mostly I admire his acting skills.

And of course, John Goodman.

Oh, geez. I didn't realize this was a "sleep with" thread. I don't wanna sleep with any of these. I thought it was "you'd like to meet..." Yeah, mmm, whatever. They're cute.


----------



## butch (Dec 11, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Well, I like Gandolfini. A big man should be menacing and cuddly at the same time, and he is.
> 
> I also like William Forsythe, who's been both thin and fat. I love the gap between the teeth. But mostly I admire his acting skills.
> 
> ...



Too late-now that you're committed, you have to follow through. I expect a report after each conquest-and postpxplsthx!


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 12, 2007)

So when my band gets signed you gals are all going to add me to your list right...LOL....just kidding.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 12, 2007)

off the top my head:

Kevin James
James Gandolfini (it's the EYES!!)
and the younger Brian Dennehy

ohhhhh oh.brian dennehy oh oh ohhhhhhhh....


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 12, 2007)

1) seth rogen...oh so hot and oh so funny
2) anthony anderson...he has a gap and he can do the splits 
3) greg gruenberg...before weight watchers, oh so cute an cuddly

i have more, but i'm a rule follower and stuck to a mere three


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 12, 2007)

butch said:


> I think he lost about 40 pounds before the start of one season, but the last I saw of him, this summer on Leno, he looked pretty chubby, puffy even, and so I don't know if he gained it back and more.



Thanks for the info...I wondered! Esp cause...if that's how this dude often looks I was going to bristle at the BHM categorization. He sure wasn't in this ep, just nice n thick.

(heheheh...I think it's hilarious that this thread immediately started horndoggin up again once bumped. MUST NAME MY THREE!)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 12, 2007)

Jerry Ferrara..."Turtle" from Entourage
Nick Frost...especially in those black-rimmed glasses 
Jack Black...he looks good with short hair and clean shaven


----------



## scarcity (Dec 14, 2007)

Melian said:


> 1. Seth Rogen
> 2. Sam P. of Imperative Reaction/Pulse Legion (check this guy out...woo!)
> 3. Ethan Suplee (American History X, Mallrats)
> 
> I mostly just fantasize about guys I know, though....



I was trying to google Sam P. - didn't find him - but I found out I like Imperative Reaction. Feck... I, a claimed metal head, am starting to like electro. First UNKLE and now this


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 14, 2007)

what about famous bhm on this board??


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 14, 2007)

The top three BHMs I would want as the other slice of bread in a super sized love sandwich are as follows:

1. Jack Black because he wrote the Tenacious D song "Double Team"

2. John Belushi because he's got soul

3. Theodor Roosevelt because he was the original _rough rider_


----------



## Molly (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know who most of those guys are!!! I guess I don't watch enough TV.
But here it goes (I stole most of my ideas from you ladies)

#1 Ethan Suplee
#2 Kevin Heffernan
#3 Kevin Smith

fun post, though I like the real men around here much better!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2007)

How could I forget Will Sasso?
He's a cutie.


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 15, 2007)

All of you Seth Rogen fans, I get told I look like him all the time.


----------



## scarcity (Dec 16, 2007)

*stretches a hand into the air* I'm a Seth Rogen fan  Saw Knocked Up for the fourth time yesterday, he's so yummy :batting:


----------



## Island Girl (Dec 16, 2007)

Vince Vaughn
Vincent D'Onofrio (hope there's not a rule against two Vincents..  )
Penn Gillette (everytime I see him on Bulls$%t I think "I bet he'd be good in bed." :eat2


----------



## intraultra (Dec 16, 2007)

just one, though i think he's skinnier now: zach galifianakis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krTE0AJkqj4 :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2007)

butch said:


> Too late-now that you're committed, you have to follow through. I expect a report after each conquest-and postpxplsthx!



I am hoping to snag both Goodman and Gandolfini in a sandwich, at once.

Oh, that reminds me. One of the best moments-in-film last year had to be the "battle of the giants" scene between Tony Soprano and Bobby Baccala at that cabin at the lake. Was that awesome or what? It was like watching Godzilla and Mothra fighting to the death.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2007)

Island Girl said:


> everytime I see him on Bulls$%t I think "I bet he'd be good in bed." :eat2



Yeah there's some people that you take one look at them and you just know. They don't even have to be good looking, but you just know they'd be dynamite in bed.


----------



## butch (Dec 18, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I am hoping to snag both Goodman and Gandolfini in a sandwich, at once.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. One of the best moments-in-film last year had to be the "battle of the giants" scene between Tony Soprano and Bobby Baccala at that cabin at the lake. Was that awesome or what? It was like watching Godzilla and Mothra fighting to the death.



Dear lord, I don't think any mortal woman could handle both of those men at the same time. Godspeed to you, dear. 

Chubbins would like some pics, too, plsthx!


----------



## butch (Dec 18, 2007)

missaf said:


> I could



You are my new hero, then! All bow down and worship missaf!


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmm...

Robbie Coltrane...
Raymond Burr...
and Orson Welles...

Though I would have happily been Taft's scandalous intern!


----------



## butch (Dec 22, 2007)

TaciturnBadger said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Robbie Coltrane...
> Raymond Burr...
> ...



Good choices-all darkly handsome (well, except for Taft), and sexy fat. My kind of BHM.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> James Gandolfini
> Seth Rogen
> Jack Black




I'd probably do Jack Black............



I might have done John Candy....


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'd probably do Jack Black............
> 
> 
> 
> I might have done John Candy....



I would have gotten on Canadian Bacon John Candy.
I remember watching him jump on Alan Alda in the movie.
Never in my life have I ever wanted to be Alan Alda so bad.
Not even during 11 years of M*A*S*H


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 23, 2007)

butch said:


> Chubbins would like some pics, too, plsthx!



Wouldn't it be insane if Chubbins were there, too? I mean, he could watch and talk dirty and cheer me on when things got too taxing and I looked like I was about to throw in the towel. This just keeps getting more and more perverted. Why don't we bring you and missaf on board, too. Now it's a full-blown orgy. Afterwards we all go out to IHOP for breakfast and stuff ourselves 'til we can barely move from out booths. Ah, American decadence.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 23, 2007)

Back in the day, I wanted nothing more than to be Jack Osbourne's girlfriend.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2007)

My list is long, not including the list of guys here I've been slobbering over for a while, but here is the three ring sample of famous folks you asked for:


Meatloaf
Steve Harris
Abraham Benrubi


----------



## butch (Dec 23, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Wouldn't it be insane if Chubbins were there, too? I mean, he could watch and talk dirty and cheer me on when things got too taxing and I looked like I was about to throw in the towel. This just keeps getting more and more perverted. Why don't we bring you and missaf on board, too. Now it's a full-blown orgy. Afterwards we all go out to IHOP for breakfast and stuff ourselves 'til we can barely move from out booths. Ah, American decadence.



Oh my yes, this is a platform I can endorse! Funny-I drove by an IHOP tonight and stared longingly in the windows at the lucky folks inside, and I could kill for some delicious carrot cake pancakes.

I think the only thing I might add to this tasty scenario would be another chubby queen for Chubbins to share commentary with. Maybe a large and luscious drag queen that he designs costumes for? That would make it a decadent night for the ages.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 11, 2008)

My Kevin James thing isn't going away. Getting worse. Thank god for reruns.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 11, 2008)

Only three? D= Well, that's all I have thought up too actually. =P

1. Robbie Coltrane
2. John Candy
3. John Rhys-Davies

I had a dream where I married John Rhys-Davies... Best dream EVER!!! :smitten:


----------



## Neen (Jan 16, 2008)

toni said:


> 1. Kevin James
> 2. Kevin James
> 3. Kevin James :wubu:



MMM yes! I agree with you 100%


----------



## Gypsy Bombshell (Jan 18, 2008)

This is hard, cant choose just one!! 

Kevin Smith






Rueben Studdard (oh that voice and smile..sigh)





Mark Addy





Kevin James





james gandolfini





Ok, there are way more so I will just stop now lol.


----------



## berlin-girl (Jan 19, 2008)

for me it would be

* robert smith -- i´m a "gothic", so what?!?!!! ;o)
* jack black -- the eyes! i just LOVE his eyes. err, apart from everything else... appears to be pretty mainstream here, hu?
* forest whitaker -- such a nice smile *hugs*. if he was a samurai as in ghostdog, i´d gladly change my profession to gheisa...

and i wouldn´t shove meatloaf off my bedside either *grinningmadly*


----------



## nerdcore (Jan 23, 2008)

Zach Galifianakis





Seth Rogen





Nick Frost





What is the point of talking about hotties if you aren't going to post pictures?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 3, 2008)

No one has mentioned Jonah Hill?

I had a cool jack Black dream the other night. He kept giving me these great passionate kisses. I felt him touching me. 
If only... *sigh*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 3, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Also, for all the BHM, top 3 celebrities you wish were FFAs. One being the most.
> 
> I'll start.
> 1)Jorge Garcia
> ...



Is it wrong that Canadian rapper sounds like an oxymoron to me? I'm from the hood yo. Montreal reprezant LOL.

*Disclaimer: I hearby apologize to all the lovely Canadian people on the boards.


I second Donal Logue. He has an adorable goofiness to him. I'd also say Kevin Smith for sure and John Goodman.


----------



## stungunmillie (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, my top 3 at least... 

Seth Rogan

Nick Frost, and

Greg Grunberg (SWOON). :smitten:


----------



## Paquito (Feb 7, 2008)

Who do I wish were FFAs?

1) Beyonce HotBooty Knowles
2) Jessica Alba
3) Fergie


dare to dream I suppose


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Resurrecting this (Thanks TFG!)


Greg Grundberg humina humina humina 
Vincent D'Onofrio 
Jack Black


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd like to re-up my Gandolfini vote after an increasing Sopranos addiction in recent weeks.

I think it's partly his heavy breathing! Always makes you think about sex.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2008)

D'Onofrio is a BHM? Shit, sign me up. I love that man.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> D'Onofrio is a BHM? Shit, sign me up. I love that man.



6'4" , 285lbs..I'd say it's safe to give him the honor of BHM? and yeah...total hottie. I'd be happy if he just called me every night to say goodnight..even his voice oozes sexiness...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 28, 2008)

always thought Mark Addy was a qt in _The Full Monty_ :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> 6'4" , 285lbs..I'd say it's safe to give him the honor of BHM? and yeah...total hottie. I'd be happy if he just called me every night to say goodnight..even his voice oozes sexiness...



one of my best pals is obsessssssssssssed with him...he has like crazed legions of fans out there who seem to all love him big. it's fun.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 28, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> one of my best pals is obsessssssssssssed with him...he has like crazed legions of fans out there who seem to all love him big. it's fun.



he looks so haggard these days. age did not treat him well, but he's still such an engaging actor


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 28, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> he looks so haggard these days. age did not treat him well, but he's still such an engaging actor



I read somewhere (I have no confirmation of this), that he has some sort of ongoing health problem. I'm not sure what it is, but supposedly that's why Chris Noth was brought into Law & Order CI, in order to have D'Onofrio only have to film half the number of episodes each season.

Wow I sound like a super L&O nerd.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> he looks so haggard these days. age did not treat him well, but he's still such an engaging actor





Waxwing said:


> I read somewhere (I have no confirmation of this), that he has some sort of ongoing health problem. I'm not sure what it is, but supposedly that's why Chris Noth was brought into Law & Order CI, in order to have D'Onofrio only have to film half the number of episodes each season.
> 
> Wow I sound like a super L&O nerd.



he does look haggard, especially with the beard. Funny thing is I had said that exact same thing in my original post, but edited it out so that I wouldn't take away from his sexiness lol

And from what I've read, he has suffered from exhaustion and depression. He actually collapsed on set, which is when he initially got treatment. Well...that's what my friend Wiki says


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jun 28, 2008)

Kevin James
Seth Rogen
Jack Black 
Will Sasso
Officer Jantzen from Animal Cops Houston (in one episode he crawled through a cesspool just to save a couple ducks)
Aaron Schwartz from Heavyweights (I so wanted to lose my virginity on The Blob)


----------



## ripley (Jun 28, 2008)

Does Travolta count as a BHM? He's got a little chub...

Jack Black

Vincent D'Onofrio

Mario Batali (what can I say, I love Italian food  )

Phil Margera. :blush:


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2008)

Tom Douglas <sigh>. He beat Morimoto on Iron Chef America and he has several restaurants in Seattle we are slowly working our way through.


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 28, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Also, for all the BHM, top 3 celebrities you wish were FFAs. One being the most.
> 
> Although I DID have a major thing for John Popper years and years ago, celebrities usually just don't turn me on that much. I DID find John Pinette's live, stand-up to be very funny so, that's a big turn and I met Chris Farley (again years & years ago...knew one of his brothers) and Chris was actually kinda shy & cute in some odd-this-is-my-other-nonfamous-side-sorta-way.
> 
> ...


----------



## toni (Jun 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> 6'4" , 285lbs..I'd say it's safe to give him the honor of BHM? and yeah...total hottie. I'd be happy if he just called me every night to say goodnight..even his voice oozes sexiness...



AGREED 1,000,000 times! I love love love love love him. I dvr CI and watch it every night. He is such a great actor. :wubu:

He has been looking crappy lately. However, Detective Goren is going through a lot of issues on the show. He is such a good actor he just might be in character.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 29, 2008)

:smitten: Drew Carey....anytime, anyplace. 

My husband and I are already clear about this arrangement should the opportunity present itself. 

He's big, he's handsome, he dances, he makes me laugh....oh yeah Drew, look out! 

View attachment drew_l.jpg


----------



## Eroica86 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't laugh, but Leonardo DiCaprio for me. It seems like he's been close to getting chubby a few times since Romeo and Juliet, but hasn't quite gotten there yet, good thing he's a young actor eh? There's still time =P


----------



## roundaboutway (Jun 29, 2008)

"LEEEOOOOOOO" (I say in a dr. evil mike myers voice) is getting chubby? Maybe he will add a positive spin on the scene like he did the environemnt


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 1, 2008)

After watching the hot tub scene on Reaper tonight I have to add Tyler Labine to my list. I'd edit my previous post if I could figure out how.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot to add Jason from Ghost Hunters :smitten: 

View attachment desktop_duo_1152.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

Almost forgot. :smitten:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 10, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> I can't believe I forgot to add Jason from Ghost Hunters :smitten:



I'm pretty sure Jason lives somewhere near me. I took a "ghost hunting" class and the instructors were the two brothers that began TAPS..the priest guy is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 10, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm pretty sure Jason lives somewhere near me. I took a "ghost hunting" class and the instructors were the two brothers that began TAPS..the priest guy is HILARIOUS!!



Good thing he doesn't live near me, hehe, I would so be driving by his house just hoping to see him mowing the lawn. He's married to a big girl, she's appeared on the show a couple of times and they're cute as can be together  

I know the two guys you're talking about...experts in demonology I think. They don't appear on the show as often as they did the first couple of seasons. Did you like the class/get alot from it? I would so love to be able to take something like that. Lucky girl! 

On another note...the folks from the radio station have been tossing the idea of a BBW Ghost hunt around for almost a year. We may actually put one together in the spring of next year at Waverly Sanitorium in Louisville, KY....would you be game for such an event?


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Almost forgot. :smitten:



Whadda cutie! :smitten:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Almost forgot. :smitten:



OH how I love him. Funny, hot, cooks. Yes please.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> Whadda cutie! :smitten:



I love me some George Duran. I...actually don't know any female who DOESN'T wanna get down/get funky with him.


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

1. Bizzare.
2. Kevin Smith.
And I don't know if he could be considered famous, but...
3. Quinn Kelsey. :smitten: He's a baritone and his debut at the MET was awesome.


----------



## freedombigirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Dunno about 3...but Jack Black for sure:eat2:
And maybe Chris Moyles.....am more into women though but love fat guys too!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmm mine would definately be.....

James Corden (HOTTIE)
Nick Frost (YUS please!)
Chris Moyles (Only because of him being a fat bloke who constantly bashes fat women so Id sleep with him to prove a point! Not a bad looker but an absolute a/hole!) hehe


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 15, 2008)

Missy blue eyez... i am with you on all those men.... mmmm. Also, have you seen that guy on that bank advert (might be natwest... can't remember) where he's really unhelpful.... he's cute too


----------



## Weeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Kevin James
Seth Rogan
Jack Black.

yes please


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> Missy blue eyez... i am with you on all those men.... mmmm. Also, have you seen that guy on that bank advert (might be natwest... can't remember) where he's really unhelpful.... he's cute too



his name is mark benton! hes fab, a great actor.

its the nationwide ads (god i watch too much tv!)

i second the kevin smith, i wub wub wub him!!

ooh and meatloaf. especially circa rocky horror!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 20, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Kevin James
> Seth Rogan
> Jack Black.
> 
> yes please



These seem to be very common to the FFA's fantasy list. 

PS. Hello to a fellow Pennsylvanian :waves:


----------



## Weeze (Jul 23, 2008)

that's probably because they're all adorable....


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 23, 2008)

Seth Rogen Seth Rogen Seth Rogen

Also, last time I saw, Stuart Townsend was getting quite the belly... :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 23, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Seth Rogen Seth Rogen Seth Rogen
> 
> Also, last time I saw, Stuart Townsend was getting quite the belly... :wubu:


Ive never heard of Seth Rogen but I just went and googled him and mmmmmmmmmmmmmm fight u for him...Ive got about a 200lb advantage over you lol


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ive never heard of Seth Rogen but I just went and googled him and mmmmmmmmmmmmmm fight u for him...Ive got about a 200lb advantage over you lol


Biiiitch, he's all mine!!! I pack a lot of punch for my size


----------



## kimdeal (Feb 13, 2010)

Jack Black for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!
but what about Jareb Dauplaise http://www.life.com/image/89997119
or Michael Ray Bower (donkeylips on salute your shorts)
or Luc Besson (he was married to milla jovovich after all!) all 3 are beautiful men, I can't believe no one mentionned them yet, especially Jareb!!!


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Feb 14, 2010)

1. Jack freakin' Black, for sure!
2. Kevin Smith
3. Kevin James

Ralphie Mae is near the top of the list as well!


----------



## codyblair08 (Feb 14, 2010)

mine are 

1. Brad Grunberg 
2. Ron Lester before weight loss
3. Tony Longo
all three can be seen here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jenloveslarge (Feb 15, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> John Candy in Canadian Bacon. Holy Hell. I'm Canadian and John Candy was sexy as hell with facial hair, therefore it was a good movie.



Love John Candy, how about that steak eating challenge in "The Great Outdoors?" The movie, Summer Rental, has a clip (on VHS only, the digital remastered dvd cut the scene) in which the wind blows his shirt up, showing beautiful belly and a microphone wire, that latter must be the reason for the edit. Who wouldn't want to see that body!!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Feb 22, 2010)

1.Konishiki Yasokichi (sumo wrestler)
2.Nick Frost (Kinky Boots,Shaun of the Dead)
3.Ralphie Mae


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 24, 2010)

1. Simon Monjack. I'd happily volunteer to "console" him in his time of grief.
2. Kotooshu (Bulgarian sumo wrestler), if he had just a little more weight on him.
3. Ron Lester, pre-WLS.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Feb 28, 2010)

1. Alfred Molina (esp when he was younger.. Yummy!)
2. John Candy or John Goodman, can't decide
3. Duff Goldman
( Guy Fieri gets honorable mention)
But I'll have to echo Kitsune here and admit the fact I find my guy the sexiest of all!


----------



## voidhead (Mar 1, 2010)

Video of him swimming shirtless


----------



## voidhead (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## StarWitness (Mar 17, 2010)

CANADIAN FFAS.

Why have you been hiding Robb Wells from me all this time? I thought we were friends.


----------



## toni (Mar 18, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> 6'4" , 285lbs..I'd say it's safe to give him the honor of BHM? and yeah...total hottie. I'd be happy if he just called me every night to say goodnight..even his voice oozes sexiness...



I agree! I am in love with him. (hot pic btw) I read an article today that made me sooooooo sad. This season of Law and Order CI will be his last. He will make his exit during the first two episodes.  I am totally heart broken.


----------



## Melian (Mar 18, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> CANADIAN FFAS.
> 
> Why have you been hiding Robb Wells from me all this time? I thought we were friends.



Hehe...I've met him. He's hot in person, too. :smitten:

Oh, and the show is also hilarious.


----------



## chubsixtysix (Mar 20, 2010)

just look what I found when I googled Rob Wells...




I'm not sure who's belly it is, but delighted just the same.


----------



## powderfinger (Mar 21, 2010)

looks like the dude who plays Randy's belly


----------



## ogie (Mar 21, 2010)

i cant believe this whole thread and not one person picked me... i am speechless.


----------



## Isla620 (Jul 8, 2010)

Damnit. Simon Monjack died, so now I gotta redo my list.

1. Jorge Garcia (so adorable with that tiny girlfriend)
2. James Corden
3. Jonah Hill


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

If I were gay or bisexual : 
*
Philip Seymour Hoffman*-Openly profess a man crush on him. Such a distinguished actor who is unsurpassed in his excellence)
*
Orson Welles*. A genius of the stage, both in theatre and film. Dared to take on the establishment and lost big time. He was much more svelt in his younger days but became quite the large fellow in his later years. See: Touch of Evil http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052311/ P.S If anyone is interested in Welles, Richard Linklater (Slackers, Dazed And Confused Before Sunrise, School of Rock) directs a new film called Me and Orson Welles. It was actually quite good despite Zac Effron starring in it. 

*William Perry* Yes, the athlete that will go down in history for being known as The Fridge. I would totally love to have an awesome nickname like that


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 15, 2010)

If I were bi or gay, then:

*Herbie Popnecker *is irresistable to men as well as all women:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75045

*Ralphie May* is a hilarious bowl full of jelly. (He's straight --we saw his FFA fiance (later wife) on Last Comic Standing)

*John Goodman* would be great to have a beer with at least.


----------



## PinkRodery (Jul 15, 2010)

1. Seth Rogen
2. James Corden
3. Jonah Hill


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 15, 2010)

1. Sinbad (he would probably drive me giggling in bed)
2. Big Pun
3.John Goodman


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 15, 2010)

1) My right hand 
2) My left hand (preferable)
3) My left hand after having sat it on for 2 hours so that it loses all feeling


----------



## Amandy (Jul 15, 2010)

Most BHM celebs, aforementioned, don't do it for me (too old, too not even fat, too dead) - several of the guys around here are way hotter.

**brown nosing accomplished**


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Most BHM celebs, aforementioned, don't do it for me (too old, too not even fat, too dead) - several of the guys around here are way hotter.
> 
> **brown nosing accomplished**



I like to style myself the Kevin James of dimensions


----------



## Amandy (Jul 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I like to style myself the Kevin James of dimensions



Come aaawwwwn, you are soooooo way Hotter! **twirls and flips hair**


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Come aaawwwwn, you are soooooo way Hotter! **twirls and flips hair**



*blows raspberry*


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 15, 2010)

1. Nick Frost
2. John Pinette
3. Kevin James

Top 3 Honorable Mentions 
HM1. James Gandolfini
HM2. Jonah Hill
HM3. Mark Addy


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I like to style myself the Kevin James of dimensions



I suppose I can be Seth Rogan-ish if need be.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 22, 2010)

Wouldn't actually sleep with, since I don't sleep with anyone, but he is my fave and makes me  and :wubu: and if I ever met him I'd :blush: uncontrollably.

Adam Richman from Man vs Food






Basically the only one, though I like to look at more. I extra like him for his dorky/cuteness on his show.

I can actually name more guys from here for this topic (and that's great ), than famous ones...I just generally don't look at celebrities that much, and you guys make me :wubu:


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have three, but while watching the cooking channel, I found a very cute guy... 






Roger Mooking cooks. And likes to eat. And snuggles with chantilly cream. I'm in love. :wubu:


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 26, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> We were at the same place at the same time Baby !!! NAAFA convention in NJ in 2004. Just so you know he was a little smelly. Booze and Butts.



he is so cute but I have heard he smells from all 5 people I know who met him... SAD,that ruins it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> I don't have three, but while watching the cooking channel, I found a very cute guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's very cute and plump!


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 27, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Wouldn't actually sleep with, since I don't sleep with anyone, but he is my fave and makes me  and :wubu: and if I ever met him I'd :blush: uncontrollably.
> 
> Adam Richman from Man vs Food
> 
> ...



Oh Adam Richman. Im not a feeder by any means but I cant tear myself away from that show. Its got this intriguing pull to it. 

You know your an FFA when you feel like a pervert watching Man vs Food with your family :doh:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 27, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Oh Adam Richman. Im not a feeder by any means but I cant tear myself away from that show. Its got this intriguing pull to it.
> 
> You know your an FFA when you feel like a pervert watching Man vs Food with your family :doh:




I know that exact feeling, lol.


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my top 3:

Number 1. Jonathan Davis of korn...back when they did. MTV Icon for Metallica and covered One...just youtube "korn one" and you'll see his sexyness at its peak. He's got that chubby face and big round belly...*drools* 

Number 2. Steve Harwell, singer for Smash Mouth. They were big when I was in high school and he may have been my first real celebrity crush. Back in the day...he was delicious,

Number 3. Kevin James...duh!  daily eye candy...I just loved it when his UPS uniform was tucked in and he looked like he was about to burst of it when he sat down...

I hope I didn't repeat any...except the last one


----------



## Serpentyna (Apr 30, 2011)

I am totally infatuated with Rome Ramirez, the frontman for Sublime with Rome. He's got a gorgeous face and a cute chubby body. He would be my number one. He's that one celebrity that if I ever had the chance to have a one night stand with him, I would accept no matter what. 

My number two is Adam Richman, for obvious reasons.  

And my third would be Kevin James.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 30, 2011)

1) Jonah Hill
2) Ethan Suplee
3) Kevin Smith


----------



## CastingPearls (May 1, 2011)

John Goodman
Mario Batali
Vincent D'Nofrio
Guy Fieri
Kevin James
Oliver Platt
James Gandolfini
Gabriel Iglesias
Kevin Smith
Ralphie May
John Pinnett



I refuse to be limited to three


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, Mario Batali.


----------



## Anjula (May 1, 2011)

1.Jorge Garcia
2.Miodula
3.Jorge Garcia


----------



## JulieD (May 2, 2011)

Serpentyna said:


> I am totally infatuated with Rome Ramirez, the frontman for Sublime with Rome. He's got a gorgeous face and a cute chubby body. He would be my number one. He's that one celebrity that if I ever had the chance to have a one night stand with him, I would accept no matter what.
> 
> My number two is Adam Richman, for obvious reasons.
> 
> And my third would be Kevin James.



You are fucking awesome!!! Rome is so sexy! :bow::smitten::bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 2, 2011)

sublime with rome is close but just not enough for me. 

i miss brad 

still sounds good though


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 2, 2011)

Someday I am going to be in your top threes.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 2, 2011)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> 3.Johan Hegg (Amon Amarth singer, light BHM)



I wouldn't call him any kind of BHM, but he makes some damn good music.


----------



## mel (May 2, 2011)

Vincent D'Onofrio
Zach Galifianakis
Mark Addy


----------



## mel (May 3, 2011)

ok..I have to add on Adam Richman(small bhm) 
and Kevin James


----------



## JulieD (May 6, 2011)

like a teddy bear
View attachment ruben.jpg

before weight loss
View attachment stevehartwell.jpg

and in not really into country, but i would ride me a cowboy if they all looked like Zac Brown :wubu:
View attachment zacbrown.jpg


----------



## NYC_FFA (May 11, 2011)

1. Oliver Platt
2. Cee Lo Green
3. John Goodman when he was on "Roseanne." Btw, they have all the seasons on Netflix instant play, which is a dangerous thing...


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

NYC_FFA said:


> 1. Oliver Platt
> 2. Cee Lo Green
> 3. John Goodman when he was on "Roseanne." Btw, they have all the seasons on Netflix instant play, which is a dangerous thing...



I've been watching Roseanne for the past week! lol


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

I would have to say Kevin James and Adam Richman. Cant think of a 3rd one at the moment.


----------



## Kamily (May 12, 2011)

I just thought of the 3rd one.....country singer Colt Ford. :eat2: Damn what a man!!!


----------



## biglynch (May 12, 2011)

i would shit a kidney to get a few of the shirts colt wears here in the uk. anyone showing a bit of love for George Wendt (norm cheers) i thought the ladies would have loved him years back...LEGEND


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 13, 2011)

Oliver Platt, who I have adored for years.

James Gandolfini, who I think will be sexy forever. Thought he was hot recently in Cinema Verite on HBO.

John Goodman any day, any time, any way 

Vincent D'Onofrio at his chubbiest.

That's more than three, but I'm greedy.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2011)

Another handsome BHM.

Mmmm. Wendell Pierce from HBO's Treme and HBO's The Wire.


----------



## coriander (May 22, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. Zach Galifianakis
2. Jerry Ferrara
3. Seth Rogen


----------



## FishCharming (May 22, 2011)

biglynch said:


> i would shit a kidney to get a few of the shirts colt wears here in the uk. anyone showing a bit of love for George Wendt (norm cheers) i thought the ladies would have loved him years back...LEGEND



i saw george went at a phish concert once!

fran drescher was there too, although that fact actually detracts from the coolness of the first, lol


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2011)

Vince D'Onofrio
Gary Basaraba
Greg Grunberg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 22, 2011)

Fish
Paq
Sassy
I'm free
Bigginz

I get more than three because I'm good at the secks.


----------



## powderfinger (May 23, 2011)

I'd probably switch teams for Father Damian from the punk band Fucked Up, or Nick Frost.


----------



## Island Girl (May 25, 2011)

Can I add to my list? :batting: 

Kevin Smith - hot AND funny
James Corden - I just rewatched "The Lodger" episode of Doctor Who that he's in and oh my... :smitten: He's supposed to be in another episode this season, and I can't wait.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 25, 2011)

Anjula said:


> 1.Jorge Garcia
> 2.Miodula
> 3.Jorge Garcia



You misspelled my name. it's Jose Garcia. 

But I understand it doesn't translate well from swedish. I forgive you.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You misspelled my name. it's Jose Garcia.
> 
> But I understand it doesn't translate well from swedish. I forgive you.



dreamer.



also my list needs a lil update


Jorge Garcia
Miodula
Cas Haley


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 18, 2013)

Fat Joe
Kevin James
James Gandolfini (before he passed)


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't be so hasty. Some people say rigor mortis works even better than Viagra! 

Too soon?


----------



## djudex (Nov 18, 2013)

It's never too early for necrophilia wang jokes


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2013)

djudex said:


> It's never too early for necrophilia wang jokes



^^^ Agreed.

This thread has made me evaluate every show I'm currently watching, and there doesn't seem to be a fat guy (let alone a hot one) on any of them. 

Hannibal
AHS: Coven
Agents of Shield
Walking Dead
Tomorrow People

Not one. Oh well....serial killers, evil sluts and awkward scientists still do it for me.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 19, 2013)

Quoting myself from much earlier in this thread to add a couple of the television foodie guys, since there is a whole slew of funny and charming big guys on food tv these days:

Guy Fieri
Duff Goldman





ConnieLynn said:


> Oliver Platt, who I have adored for years.
> 
> James Gandolfini, who I think will be sexy forever. Thought he was hot recently in Cinema Verite on HBO.
> 
> ...


----------



## bremerton (Nov 19, 2013)

the male singer from of monsters and men (indie/poppish band) :wubu:






hrrrnngggg


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 19, 2013)

1. Mick Foley
2. Mick Foley
3. Mick Foley


----------



## Angelette (May 15, 2022)

1. Chris Farley
2. Chris Farley
3. Chris Farley

I broke up with Kevin James for this hot jock.


----------



## LuxeLady (Jun 23, 2022)

Raymond Burr
Orson Welles 
Robbie Coltrane


----------



## Shotha (Jun 24, 2022)

LuxeLady said:


> Raymond Burr
> Orson Welles
> Robbie Coltrane



Those are the three that I want.


----------



## collared Princess (Jun 24, 2022)

Chris Farley and Johnny Depp..ok he’s not a BHM..


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2022)

These three are my celebrity “hall passes”: 

1. Gary Wiseman (drummer, Bowling For Soup)
2. Jon Oliva (Savatage, Trans Siberian Orchestra)
3 Luke Combs (even though I’m old enough to be his momma)

Honorable mention to Jon Schaffer of Iced Earth. He dropped off my list after I found out his political stance, but dayumn the man is hawt!


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 26, 2022)

LuxeLady said:


> Raymond Burr
> Orson Welles
> Robbie Coltrane


You know, I was once told I resemble Orson Welles.

In retrospect, it may have just been a fat joke


----------



## Donna (Jun 26, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> You know, I was once told I resemble Orson Welles.
> 
> In retrospect, it may have just been a fat joke


If your profile picture is any indication, I can see the similarity. Welles was considered in his day, and even now, to be a very handsome man, so I am sure it was no fat joke.


----------



## LuxeLady (Jun 26, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> You know, I was once told I resemble Orson Welles.
> 
> In retrospect, it may have just been a fat joke


I believe he even had a beard like that for a while when he was young


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

(deleted on account of nobody ever looks at anything I post. Carry on!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 26, 2022)

Donna said:


> If your profile picture is any indication, I can see the similarity. Welles was considered in his day, and even now, to be a very handsome man, so I am sure it was no fat joke.



I think that a man can be both handsome and fat.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 29, 2022)

Donna said:


> If your profile picture is any indication, I can see the similarity. Welles was considered in his day, and even now, to be a very handsome man, so I am sure it was no fat joke.


Thank you! I don’t know if this was meant to be a direct compliment or not, but this comment made my day!


----------

